# I Can't Buy a Truck?



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

So i want to buy a 2018 sierra regular cab long box 4x4 w/t. Problem is pretty much all the dealers dont have any. A few dealers do but they are with options i dont want to pay for. I asked my dealer if i could get one built and he said they are not building 2018's anymore. I asked could I build a 2019 and he said they wont be building those until September of 2019. Am I really not going to be able to buy a truck?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jaynen said:


> So i want to buy a 2018 sierra regular cab long box 4x4 w/t. Problem is pretty much all the dealers dont have any. A few dealers do but they are with options i dont want to pay for. I asked my dealer if i could get one built and he said they are not building 2018's anymore. I asked could I build a 2019 and he said they wont be building those until September of 2019. Am I really not going to be able to buy a truck?


It is pretty late in the season for an 18, consider going to a different dealer, if they want your money, they'll bend over backwards to find a vehicle for you.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Search further away. What options are you looking for?


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> It is pretty late in the season for an 18, consider going to a different dealer, if they want your money, they'll bend over backwards to find a vehicle for you.


This is what everyone is saying. The problem is there is no inventory. Ive come across 3 in all of southern ontario. How is 3 regular cabs going to satisfy the demand until September?


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Search further away. What options are you looking for?


I want a plain sierra reg cab long box 4x4 with 4.3l, trailer package, trailer controller and spray on bed liner. But it has to be silver. None of the 3 in southern ontario are silver. There is white white and black.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Did you search down here in the states, or is that not possible?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I have found that if you know what the truck you want will sell for, a hungry dealership will find you something close, and if it has options that are over what you want...they will eat the cost of those options. Be kind of nice to have the extras and wont hurt at resale time. Good luck.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Not a chance here. U gotta pay for everything and dealers wont wiggle on the price at all. I was considering a 54k slt and i could only get 500 bucks outt them. Have not tried the states yet. Never bought a car from the states so i dont know how that would work.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I would put it off if at all possible. That is big money for work truck base. Everything goes in cycles...buy when they are hungry if you can manage without for a year or so. My last truck listed at 86k and was out the door for 54k cash. I cant pay list and i cant let the dealers win....its just not in my dna. If i bought for 86 i wouldnt be able to sleep at night.
You checked out leasebusters etc to see if late model close enough you can take over then buyout if numbers work?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

How pissed would you be if the truck you want is $70k and you get the same answers....

Maybe consider wrapping the truck the colour you want.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

You can only take used back into Canada, new isnt possible. If you buy used it would have to be a really good deal, you'll have to add 30 cents on the dollar give or take.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> How pissed would you be if the truck you want is $70k and you get the same answers....
> 
> Maybe consider wrapping the truck the colour you want.


Lol its getting to that point. Is there usually a gap like this when they switch body styles? Ive never paid attention before.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

DeVries said:


> You can only take used back into Canada, new isnt possible. If you buy used it would have to be a really good deal, you'll have to add 30 cents on the dollar give or take.


Isn't it used the minute you drive it off the lot? In the states that's how it works...


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Isn't it used the minute you drive it off the lot? In the states that's how it works...


Haha. Like to see the boarder guys talk their way outta that one.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Dont let it get to you I chatted with a dealer in Medicine Hat... if Gm doesn’t want my money I’ll move on. I’ve given them enough...


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

You're looking for this, but in 4x4?

https://www.laurabuickgmc.com/Vehic...yType=TRUCK&bodyColor=Silver&displacement=4.3


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> You're looking for this, but in 4x4?
> 
> https://www.laurabuickgmc.com/VehicleSearchResults?make=GMC&model=Sierra 1500&bodyType=TRUCK&bodyColor=Silver&displacement=4.3


Yup in 4x4.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

did you build what you want on the gm site and then do a dealer search?


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

No way to get a new one across border?

https://www.gmc.com/locate-vehicle?...-pickup-truck/build-and-price/summary&peg=1SA


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

leolkfrm said:


> did you build what you want on the gm site and then do a dealer search?


Ya comes up with one i white. And hes about 2k more than the number on the gm site.



NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> No way to get a new one across border?
> 
> https://www.gmc.com/locate-vehicle?...-pickup-truck/build-and-price/summary&peg=1SA


That link didnt work for me. Thanks


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I bet if you opened up your horizons to the 4.8 or 5.3 you would find alot more


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Honestly for your application, don't you think a cube would be better?

https://www.humberviewtrucks.com/ne...18-gmcv-savana-3500-aerocell-cw-id9026981.htm


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Triple L said:


> Honestly for your application, don't you think a cube would be better?
> 
> https://www.humberviewtrucks.com/ne...18-gmcv-savana-3500-aerocell-cw-id9026981.htm


I tried to make that work for a long time. But instead im building something else. Should be ready in march i hope lol. I dont think there is any 4.8l any more and i like the 5.3l just seems dump to pay for it if u dont need it. The guys at schere in kitchener have one and they want to move it so bad but they wont budge on price lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The other thing I keep getting told is that they are not interested in building reg cabs anymore. I can't see this being true.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> The other thing I keep getting told is that they are not interested in building reg cabs anymore. I can't see this being true.


I think ram is no longer building reg cabs?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Jaynen said:


> I think ram is no longer building reg cabs?


I dunno I see new ram reg cabs all the time


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Why not just go to a fleet auction 
Fleets are loaded with single cab work trucks 

Find one that suits you and get it painted 

Is there a need for a new one?
It’s just a no frills w/t right?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> The other thing I keep getting told is that they are not interested in building reg cabs anymore. I can't see this being true.


 No they don't produce as many reg cab but still build them. The issue is there busy producing 4 doors and throwing a reg cab in here and there. I can remember when it was just the opposite.

Trucks are spec out okay but the mainstream wants to go get grocery's and loading there kids in them and use for what most at least my age group drive a sedan or SUV. I have not been up on the news but I believe GM wants to do away with sedans and only wants to build SUV and trucks and put tons of people out of work. SKW I could see me trying to put my warden in a pickup. I know I would lose that battle and she would just buy what she wanted for any price the dealer wanted. No thanks.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I think your dealer is just a putz...

GM will build you what ever you want to pay for...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So settle for a truck that has a different engine. (Bigger is always better in my world)

Settle for a truck that has some options you don't want.

Wrap a truck you can find that is what you want in silver. 

Yes, you should be able to order what you want. Yes, they should deal with you. 

When my Fummins burned in Vegas, I was pretty much at the mercy of the dealers. I HAD to have a truck to get my 5th wheel home. Or sell my 5th wheel. I think we went to 4 or 5 dealers before we found one that was willing to do more than use current incentives to get the price down to "invoice".


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I think your dealer is just a putz...
> 
> GM will build you what ever you want to pay for...


Or, more likely, he didn't want to be bothered to order a truck and hoped that by saying "they aren't building trucks" that the OP would just say "Oh, well, ok, what do you have on the lot?"


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

And on that point too, the 2019's have been on the lots since August now. If you can find a 2018 that fits your list close enough, the incentives that the dealer are giving right now on 2018's are ridiculous. Helps to get the price down to just a mild heart attack vs a full on grabber.

I want to say that we were close to 10K off sticker on my wife's Yukon just in incentives, then we started the kick each other in the shins game from there.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Or, more likely, he didn't want to be bothered to order a truck and hoped that by saying "they aren't building trucks" that the OP would just say "Oh, well, ok, what do you have on the lot?"












I would tend to say "winner winner" here...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

So which one of you want to buy me a truck in the states drive it up here(stopping at the guy who galvanises the frame) and sell it to me.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> And on that point too, the 2019's have been on the lots since August now.


^--- this. We were already installing plows on 2019s last month, so saying that they aren't making them until next September (when the 2020s would be coming out!) is a pretty bold lie.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> So which one of you want to buy me a truck in the states drive it up here(stopping at the guy who galvanises the frame) and sell it to me.
> View attachment 187056


I will. And I will even take a CC for payment. After I add the 5 percent surcharge.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> I will. And I will even take a CC for payment. After I add the 5 percent surcharge.


If it's going to Kanucka...better add at least 35%.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If it's going to Kanucka...better add at least 35%.


Plus destination charge...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Or, more likely, he didn't want to be bothered to order a truck and hoped that by saying "they aren't building trucks" that the OP would just say "Oh, well, ok, what do you have on the lot?"





Mark Oomkes said:


> If it's going to Kanucka...better add at least 35%.


 You got to have a passport or enhanced drivers licence, something from the Feds or your not getting in. If I got to sneak it in it's 50%,


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

FredG said:


> You got to have a passport or enhanced drivers licence, something from the Feds or your not getting in. If I got to sneak it in it's 50%,


Unless you did something stooped when you were a kid, like an MIP or something, it's a lot easier to get into Canada, than to come back to the United States


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Missing 
In 
Person?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Missing
> In
> Person?


Really..but you missed that he misspelled stupid.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> Really..but you missed that he misspelled stupid.


Oh I thought you guys in Canada purposely misspelled everything, so I paid homage to you guys

You're welcome...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh I thought you guys in Canada purposely misspelled everything, so I paid homage to you guys
> 
> You're welcome...


Its the u's we have trouble with

Colour,neighbour, stupid...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Its the u's we have trouble with
> 
> Colour,neighbour, stupid...


You...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You...


You's plural...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> You's plural...


Thought plural is Youts...


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> ^--- this. We were already installing plows on 2019s last month, so saying that they aren't making them until next September (when the 2020s would be coming out!) is a pretty bold lie.


3/4 ton regular cabs though right? Im looking for 1/2 ton regular cab.

This is my first time ever building and pricing on gmc's site. When i come up with that net price i thought thats what I was going to pay. Is it the norm that its more expensive than that price at the dealers?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Jaynen said:


> 3/4 ton regular cabs though right? Im looking for 1/2 ton regular cab.
> 
> This is my first time ever building and pricing on gmc's site. When i come up with that net price i thought thats what I was going to pay. Is it the norm that its more expensive than that price at the dealers?


He had a 1/2 ton in his shop a month or so ago.

As for the build price. Are you talking about MSRP being higher on site than MSRP at dealer.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

The gmc website gives me a net price which includes a destination charge and a/c charge and then the incentives/credits. There is a standard price for the vehicle maybe thats msrp? But that doesnt include destination and a/c charge. Destination charge is over 1700 lol.

The regular cab on a 3/4 ton is the same as the 1/2 ton is it not? I cant see them ever discontinuing the 3/4 ton reg cab.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

What Phil said. The 2019 1/2 tons have been out even longer than the 3/4 tons.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jaynen said:


> The regular cab on a 3/4 ton is the same as the 1/2 ton is it not? I cant see them ever discontinuing the 3/4 ton reg cab.


What do you mean "same as"? Nothing is the same between them.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> What do you mean "same as"? Nothing is the same between them.


I dont know was just wondering if the body and doors are the same or if its a different size.

So 2019 1/2 regular cabs with the new body style are already out??


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jaynen said:


> I dont know was just wondering if the body and doors are the same or if its a different size.
> 
> So 2019 1/2 regular cabs with the new body style are already out??


Regular cabs? No idea. I guess some dealer, somewhere in the furthest corner of the globe, may have THOUGHT about ordering a 1/2 ton regular cab. But I doubt they actually did.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Dealers are trying to sell though. The one regular cab im looking at they keep emphasizing that it has the upgraded feature of a rear window defroster. Cant you just turn the front vents on the rear window if you had to lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jaynen said:


> Dealers are trying to sell though. The one regular cab im looking at they keep emphasizing that it has the upgraded feature of a rear window defroster. Cant you just turn the front vents on the rear window if you had to lol.


Is that really all that is keeping you from buying it?

In a plow truck, I'd love to have a rear window defroster.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Jaynen said:


> Dealers are trying to sell though. The one regular cab im looking at they keep emphasizing that it has the upgraded feature of a rear window defroster. Cant you just turn the front vents on the rear window if you had to lol.


Some of those things that you dont think you need like a 5.3 or rear defroster are much better for resale when you get ready to upgrade in the future. The reason the dealers order them that way is because thats what the majority wants. Just something to think about, its not like its just lost money.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have one and with the box I have on I can't even see out it, just a big panel of aluminum....lol


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> I have one and with the box I have on I can't even see out it, just a big panel of aluminum....lol


Lol

I had the salter so i never looked back there. Plus i remember when it was snowing while i was plowing i just cranked the heat and rolled down the windows.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Just FYI the cabs are the same throughout the series, at least I know the doors are. I swapped in a 1500 to my 3500 and all the door hardware fit in the inside.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

they may have added stuff locally??


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Good night... this just came across my phone news feed...

2020's are going to be almost as ugly as the fords now...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> Just FYI the cabs are the same throughout the series, at least I know the doors are. I swapped in a 1500 to my 3500 and all the door hardware fit in the inside.


On a 2019?

I know they have been threw the years, but as far as I know the 2019 1/2 ton is a newer body style and the 2019 3/4 ton is still the 2015- 2018 body style.

The 3/4 tons I believe are changing in 2020.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Good night... this just came across my phone news feed...
> 
> 2020's are going to be almost as ugly as the fords now...
> 
> View attachment 187073


Looks like an ugly girl with a unibrow. The one from the dodgeball movie comes to mind.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> On a 2019?
> 
> I know they have been threw the years, but as far as I know the 2019 1/2 ton is a newer body style and the 2019 3/4 ton is still the 2015- 2018 body style.
> 
> The 3/4 tons I believe are changing in 2020.


 I can't get them to build me a 2019 here yet, I was referring to a 2007.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I can't get them to build me a 2019 here yet, I was referring to a 2007.


I can understand why they wouldn't want to build you an '07 anymore.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Lol. Although i kinda like how the 2020 looks. Seems like they got lots of options for styling down the road. Looks like regular halogen head lights and im sure they are going to be LED.

And those front turn signals so high up might clear the snow plow height if u got a straight blade or something. So country roads at night might be safer.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

looks like a jacked up yota


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

I just gave up and bought a 2018 reg cab with the 5.3l.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Jaynen said:


> I just gave up and bought a 2018 reg cab with the 5.3l.


Guys here like pictures of new iron.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

I havent even seen it yet lol. The manual window cranks look pretty refined though.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can understand why they wouldn't want to build you an '07 anymore.


Why too much whoop ass in an 07 GM????


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Jaynen said:


> I havent even seen it yet lol. The manual window cranks look pretty refined though.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Brndnstffrd said:


>


Haha thats great!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> Why too much whoop ass in an 07 GM????


With the luck I've had with it I'd build another in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Can't buy a truck thread to bought 1 in less than 24 hrs..lol


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Mr.Markus said:


> Can't buy a truck thread to bought 1 in less than 24 hrs..lol


Maybe I need to start a "Can't win the lottery" thread


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Just FYI the cabs are the same throughout the series, at least I know the doors are. I swapped in a 1500 to my 3500 and all the door hardware fit in the inside.


You've already swapped out doors on a 2018/2019?
They just changed the body style recently


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

tpendagast said:


> You've already swapped out doors on a 2018/2019?
> They just changed the body style recently


No my truck is a 2007. Try to keep up ...


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Maybe I need to start a "Can't win the lottery" thread


I couldnt buy the truck I wanted. But maybe you can do "cant win the lotto max" and you'll win the 649.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Funny thing is ford is planning on coming out with a regular cab f450 pickup with 7 liter gas job for 2020... Now that's gonna be one heck of a plow truck!


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Triple L said:


> Funny thing is ford is planning on coming out with a regular cab f450 pickup with 7 liter gas job for 2020... Now that's gonna be one heck of a plow truck!


Wow then all they would have left to do is change the name from Ford to something else and they would have a real contender!


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

My uncle lives just outside of Charlette, NC, spends his summers up here on Chaumont Bay. Being a life long Chevy guy starting with his first new vehicle a '67 SS396 Chevelle (currently has a '72 GTO). 

When he got back home in NC at the end of summer/early fall he wanted to order a new Chevy half ton setup the way he wanted it. Nobody in his area would do it. He kept getting a song and dance no matter where he went. 

He was talking about getting a new F150 instead, they'd order anything he wanted. Not sure if he did or not. Haven't talked to him in a while.

Glad it worked out for you Jaynen. 

NYH1.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

I like the way the newest Chevy trucks 
But I don’t know why anyone would t just buy a ford unless the Chevy they wanted was right then and there.

I’ve had the same experience with Chevy 
You can’t get what you want just alnost what you want with more accessories and an undesirable color for 6 grand more than you were expecting.

Go into a ford dealer and get whatever you want right now for less than you were expecting and a lollipop 

I really wanted a Chevy realtree edition for my wife...
We drive fords


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

So the deal fell through. Turns out the truck was already sold... yay


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jaynen said:


> So the deal fell through. Turns out the truck was already sold... yay


That sucks. Nothing else in your area??

NYH1.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

NYH1 said:


> That sucks. Nothing else in your area??
> 
> NYH1.


1 truck in Quebec but its sold now too.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Feels like groundhog day all over...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Jaynen said:


> So the deal fell through. Turns out the truck was already sold... yay


Hey,... guess who bought a silver truck today....!


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jaynen said:


> 1 truck in Quebec but its sold now too.


That really sucks.

When I bought my 2500 in 2015 I couldn't order one because they were done building them for that model year (end of June early July). I could've waited a little while and ordered a 2016. It was able to get a lot better deal buying a leftover 2015.

I searched dealers web sites all over to find what I wanted. Ended up find two of the same trucks just north of Baltimore. We drove down on a Friday night, bought it Saturday morning and drove back that afternoon. It was worth the 5.5 hour drive each way.

Hopefully you'll be able to find something you like.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Hey,... guess who bought a silver truck today....!


If its a 1/2 ton reg cab then i need to make another trip to LCBO.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Hey,... guess who bought a silver truck today....!


And you might be willing to sell it for a small profit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jaynen said:


> So the deal fell through. Turns out the truck was already sold... yay


Thought that only happened to Ryan...


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Jaynen said:


> So the deal fell through. Turns out the truck was already sold... yay


Dammit, guess that means my lottery ticket is gonna turn out to be fake


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

i cant find the silver 6.0 3/4 ton truck I want either. ill be waiting until spring or whenever 0% comes back to build a new truck. theres a few things I want, and a few things I don't want. no more 4.8l, 4.3 and 5.3 are your only options. get the 5.3, youll be able to tow more also. I built one on the website and they want $65k for it. not looking forward to those payments but they say you gotta spend it to make it!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

HadiCoop said:


> 4.3 and 5.3 are your only options.


Neither of those are options in a 3/4 ton...


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Neither of those are options in a 3/4 ton...
> 
> View attachment 187682


Nope


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pretty impressed with the 6.0 in the Eyesueewe...although we haven't loaded it yet.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty impressed with the 6.0 in the Eyesueewe...although we haven't loaded it yet.


You will be less than impressed when you do...

Every summer when towing machines, the guys on the bicycles ask if everything is ok when they are pedaling past me climbing the hill leaving town...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Winter will probably be the worst. Couple pallets of salt, 1500# of machine plus a plow and we need to figure out a small tank for carrying liquids. 

But I won't be driving it much so it won't bother me much. Lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> we need to figure out a small tank for carrying liquids.












Small enough or you looking for smaller???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I gotta find that picture I sent @Landgreen awhile ago.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

This one...


----------

